# Clen/T3 Help



## Cjparsons19 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi guys, new to this site.

i am 6ft and 224, i started a diet almost 2 months ago and lost 32 pounds and now for the last 3 weeks i been stuck at 224 and doing the same stuff, even tried to change the work out for a week and cant loose anymore weight. so im looking into  getting clen and t3 to do a 6 week cycle to cut my body fat and loose some weight.  I had a guy that can get it for me but he told me it was around 550 bucks for it and when i was told by a personal trainer. he told me that that is way to much. he used to get a 6 week cycle for about 200 bucks...but what i was wondering if there is anyone that bought clen/t3 from a website because i see alot of websites that sell it but just dont know what to trust.


----------



## yerg (Apr 14, 2011)

Ive never personally ordered from CEM, but Ive heard alot of good things about there products.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 14, 2011)

extreme peptides !!


----------



## toothache (Apr 14, 2011)

I've ordered from CEM Products many times and have never had a problem.  Great products, great service.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 14, 2011)

EP and CEM are gtg. Ordered from both - both have great product.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Apr 14, 2011)

cemproducts are legit, ordered many research chems from them without any probs.


----------



## tballz (Apr 14, 2011)

CEM Products have great products, great service, and fast shipping.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 14, 2011)

I just ordered t3 from EP tonight on the dirt cheap compared to CEM - not taking away from CEM, they have solid products, just more expensive.


----------



## persianprince23 (Apr 14, 2011)

im using EP's clen and very satisfied with the results and for the guy that was fgunna charge u 500 plus i would punch in the face and spit on him


----------



## Cjparsons19 (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks for the help, i just dont know what website to order from if you guys order from websites


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cjparsons19 said:


> Hi guys, new to this site.
> 
> i am 6ft and 224, i started a diet almost 2 months ago and lost 32 pounds and now for the last 3 weeks i been stuck at 224 and doing the same stuff, even tried to change the work out for a week and cant loose anymore weight..



Let's take a look at this ... 

1) lost 32 lb in 8 weeks
2) stalled for last 3 weeks
3) doing the same stuff
4) even tried to change the workout for a week


Here's what I see:

1) rapid weight loss -- how did you do it? Aggressive diet? Piles of cardio?

-- The body adapts to rapid change by trying to figure out what is going on and when that change is being done at a pace that it can't adapt to a little at a time, it tends to locks things down. Depending on what you did for those 8 weeks, your body has either adapted to it and the change isn't being prompted anymore, OR the changes was made too quickly and in response., the body is slowing down metabolism until it can adapt to it.

2) Stalled for 3 weeks - that's your body telling you something. 

3) Doing the same stuff -- again either your body cant' support what you're doing at the rate you're doing it at, or it has adapted. 

4) This is telling you that just changing your training doesn't matter - training is really just burning calories. You might change to more aerobic activity vs anaerobic, but it still depends on the number of calories you're burning.

And not one mention of diet. Hmmmm.... Yea.. so DIET is what you need to look at first.  I always hesitate to tell people to now further manipulate a stalled body with drugs.. i.e yet one more force that the body is being forced to respond to, possibly when it is not in a state to respond.

Here's the deal w/ supplements- ANY supplement - controlled or otherwise - if your diet & training program are not producing results, no supplement is going to make it better. Supplements can only support an already consistent and producing diet & training program. You can get some clen / t3, but before you start playing with that, I HIGHLY recommend you get over to the diet board, post a thread w/ your current diet (i.e. how you lost 32 lb in 8 weeks) and get some recommendations on how to tweak your diet. 

I constantly come across people who want to dump a bunch of weight and are not necesarily concerned about building muscle - just aggressively losing weight or fat. An extreme diet will work for a while, but eventually your body will stop responding. You can't keep doing exactly the same thing for an extended period of time and expect a linearly continuing result. Your body simply doesn't work like that. Small & consistent changes will produce consistent & maintainable results. When you hear stories about these people who drop a huge amount of weight in a short time... do you ever hear about what happens a couple months later? They probably blew up to even fatter than they started becaues the body just can't adapt to that amount of change.  Metabolism is a survival mechanism. A starvation diet will be perceived as a drought scenario. The body will slow down metabolism to preserve the energy sources it has (i.e. fat, muscle) and reduce its 'burn rate' to a minimum. I.e. you would see an aggressive weight loss stall out.

BTW - to give you an idea of the recommended rate of weightloss to produce maintainable (i.e. the body has adapted to it to maintain it) is 1-2 lb / week. You went at a bit more than that - I mean not bad, but I'm just trying to illustrate where you should be making the changes first before jumping to self-medicating w/ thyroid medicine. I'm sure there are some very easy tweaks you can make to promote response again. And just pay attention to making these tweaks when see progress slow down. These changes can be as simple as moving to a carb rotation, or adding in a regular refeed if you're doing an aggressive "low carb" diet w/ no refeeds.


----------

